# hello peoples!



## vladthetodge (May 14, 2021)

hey everyone!!
nice to be here. 1st time tt owner. a 2001 quattro 225, black.
im in sheffield.
already ordered a few bits to make her better.... h&r 30mm springs, spacers (15 F 20 R) and ramair induction. badger 5 tip.these will be fitted in september when insurance is up as curent one wont add them (bar stewards)!! 
in the mean time i'll be on the look out for a good auto sparky to fit adapter for aftermarket headset - despite being old enough to own cassettes i prefer my amazon music and DAB nowadays  
then it'll be another fob buying and cutting/coding.
then getting the headlight lenses polished, as they're dim, and an advisory.
oh, and as i'm usually on boost all day long (cant help myself :lol: ) i'll consider shares in shell !!!

suprised at how well she drives. having a lot of fun on the twisty's. nearly as much as my bikes!
anyhoo, i'll be probably annoying you all with dumb questions here and there, so sorry in advance  
cheers all, take it easy!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

